# Can't kill X or change to ttyv



## jocho (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi everyone

I've recently changed to FreeBSD and came well until installing X. I can't end the X session from Fluxbox, nor to switch to any ttyv or even killing the X because the system will turn into a black screen with no input or reaction from the system (just like if only the monitor was turned on). For installing it, I tried the handbook configuration and it worked just fine for an Virtualbox installation, but this problem keeps showing up on a full instalation on the same machine.

Please, if you have any idea, help me


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2011)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=106699&postcount=10


----------



## jocho (Jan 7, 2011)

My /etc/X11/xorg.conf generated by `# Xorg -configure`


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "record"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "S3 Inc."
	BoardName   "VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

The las part of my /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1600x1200" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1400x1050" (no mode of this name)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x960" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1360x768" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1152x864" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1280x768" (no mode of this name)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "848x480" (no mode of this name)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x400" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "512x384" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "400x300" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x240" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "320x200" (no mode of this name)
(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1280x1024"
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1024x768"
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "800x600"
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "640x480"
(**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm
(**) VESA(0): DPI set to (101, 108)
(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 31680 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Graphics ProSavage DDR Family BIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 2.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: S3 Garphics Incorporated.
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: VBE 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Rev 0.0
(II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x28c00000,
	physical address = 0xd0000000, size = 32440320
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x11B (1280x1024)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): VBESetVBEMode failed(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
, mode set without customized refresh.
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.4.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "base"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) config/hal: Adding input device PS/2 Mouse
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.5.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) PS/2 Mouse: always reports core events
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) PS/2 Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) PS/2 Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) PS/2 Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "PS/2 Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) PS/2 Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) PS/2 Mouse: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
```


----------

